# surefire m3t



## loydski29 (Feb 16, 2006)

hey this is my firts post just want to say this web site is great! Ijust got my surefire m3t just wanted to know what you guys thought the best upgrades would be for it? 
thanks mike


----------



## JasonC8301 (Feb 16, 2006)

Welcome to CPF!

The M3T is a great light. It would be my choice if I did not have an M6. 

I find the M3T is good in its stock form. You can buy a KL6 head and have a long running LED with a smaller head (the 2.5 inch KT head is big for pocket carry.)


----------



## GeoffChan (Feb 16, 2006)

I would get the KL6, nice little 5W unit.

Geoff


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 16, 2006)

Buy an MC123 extension tube from lighthound.com, get an MN61 lamp from Surefire and you've got yourself an M4 with 350 lumens of retina searing output. The resulting light is quite nice aesthetically, and can be converted back to an M3T at any time. I just did this myself. Here's what this kind of light looks like (on the left): 

http://www.lighthound.com/images/tnc/MC123HA_M3vsM4.jpg


cfb


----------



## CLHC (Feb 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome!


----------



## TENMMIKE (Feb 17, 2006)

ack ....double post


----------



## TENMMIKE (Feb 17, 2006)

lotsalumens said:


> Buy an MC123 extension tube from lighthound.com, get an MN61 lamp from Surefire and you've got yourself an M4 with 350 lumens of retina searing output. The resulting light is quite nice aesthetically, and can be converted back to an M3T at any time. I just did this myself. Here's what this kind of light looks like (on the left):
> 
> http://www.lighthound.com/images/tnc/MC123HA_M3vsM4.jpg
> 
> ...


i was wondering about that , ill get on this asap


----------



## leukos (Feb 17, 2006)

The M3T works great with rechargeables. Two 150s Pilas with the free spring from JS Burlys works great with the M3T lamps. N2 lamp will give you a nicer beam. Looks good with a SW02 tailcap too.


----------



## loydski29 (Feb 17, 2006)

cool thanks for the info!


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 17, 2006)

Leukos,

Does Surefire still make that tailcap? I've been looking for one but don't see them on their site.


cfb


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Feb 17, 2006)

SF still makes the SW02, but you won't find a hint of it on their site. Lighthound has them and I recently got one at a great price on eBay.

Works great and looks spectacular on the M3T. 

Mark


----------



## CLHC (Feb 17, 2006)

The SureFire SW02 is still available as Flash_Gordon mentioned. I see quite a number of them at the local SureFire retailer here in my area. Usually these are found with them "weapon lights" and accessories. . .


----------



## bearhunter (Feb 18, 2006)

HELLO an welcome


----------



## fieldops (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome. Yeah the KL6 is a good idea for the M3. Nice 5w.


----------



## laserbokkie (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome,

those 150s Pilas are rated at 58 bucks....the charger an extra 48,-
Do yu actually need a special charger or would any charger do?

My understanding is, that they charge up to a certain voltage...the Pilas would then only be 50%...is that right?

If i wouldnt have to buy an extra charger, my order dfor those battereis would be out immediately

greetz
bokkie


----------



## leukos (Feb 19, 2006)

For high-drain incandescents, the cheaper protected li-ions sometimes require double tapping and are more vulnerable to failure due to construction. Pila still seem to be better though the cost is more. There is nothing special about the Pila charger. The DSD charger from AW will work just fine.


----------



## Safety1st (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mike..

Welcome to the forum....

The M3T is a super light...

I use it at work as a LEO...

Although it's not carried on my belt.....it remains in my kit bag for open area searches, building searches...or vehicle stops in the middle of the night...

It's a super bit of kit...

Good choice mate...


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 19, 2006)

This photo was the straw that broke the bank.. Must have one..


leukos said:


> The M3T works great with rechargeables. Two 150s Pilas with the free spring from JS Burlys works great with the M3T lamps. N2 lamp will give you a nicer beam. Looks good with a SW02 tailcap too.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 19, 2006)

If you have the SureFire M6, you can swap the head with the SF.M3.


----------



## nc987 (Feb 19, 2006)

Welcome to CPF. Ive got a M3T also and I would highly recommend the KL6 head. Best LED flashlight I have ever used. I finally just bought a L6 body for it because I wanted to use it so much.


----------



## laserbokkie (Feb 20, 2006)

leukos said:


> The DSD charger from AW will work just fine.




ojk...where do i find one and how many monies?


----------



## leukos (Feb 20, 2006)

You'll need the spacers for 150s: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=79927


----------



## AlanH (Feb 20, 2006)

A few weeks ago, I bought a Turbo Head with a WX1T TurboHead LED Module (powered by a DB1000) from Will (wquiles). I fitted it on a syandard M3, I now don't use my M3T anymore, it and my M4 sit redundant on a shelf.

It has great runtime, I've never yet exhausted it on 150's, I just charge them once a week, it's very bright, does drop a bit after fresh batteries but then just stays there for ages (How scientific was that ?), certainly to my eyes as good as a 225 Lumen LA. And I've dropped the light a couple of times when it was on, no problem, it keeps on burning as good as ever.

Way to go wquiles, it made an old light new again !


Alan


----------



## wquiles (Feb 20, 2006)

AlanH said:


> A few weeks ago, I bought a Turbo Head with a WX1T TurboHead LED Module (powered by a DB1000) from Will (wquiles). I fitted it on a syandard M3, I now don't use my M3T anymore, it and my M4 sit redundant on a shelf.
> 
> It has great runtime, I've never yet exhausted it on 150's, I just charge them once a week, it's very bright, does drop a bit after fresh batteries but then just stays there for ages (How scientific was that ?), certainly to my eyes as good as a 225 Lumen LA. And I've dropped the light a couple of times when it was on, no problem, it keeps on burning as good as ever.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alan for your kind words 

I am very happy that the package arrived well and that you are getting great use from it. The Turbo LED Lamp replacement in a Turbo Head is a great combo indeed 

EDIT: For those new who might be lost, here is the link to the Turbo Head and LED Module that Alan is refering to.

Will


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 20, 2006)

You can also stick a SF A19 extender on it and use 2xPila168S.

Which clickies would work? I tried 2 of them that are made for the U2, and neither worked.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Feb 20, 2006)

The Z48 and SW02 work on the M3/M3T.


----------



## leukos (Feb 20, 2006)

I've used the Z58 as well, but as Flash_Gordon said, the Z48 and SW02 are best. Better internals and more reliable contact.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks; a clicky would be much more useful on my M3T.


----------



## Luna (Feb 20, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> You can also stick a SF A19 extender on it and use 2xPila168S.
> 
> Which clickies would work? I tried 2 of them that are made for the U2, and neither worked.




The U2 clickies should work. You just have to remove the lanyard ring (they have to be screwed all the way down).


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 20, 2006)

loydski29 said:


> hey this is my firts post just want to say this web site is great! Ijust got my surefire m3t just wanted to know what you guys thought the best upgrades would be for it?
> thanks mike






[bigger image]




[bigger image]


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 20, 2006)

I've tried my U2 clickies on my M3T repeatedly and they wont work. I am using an A19 extender which may be to blame, but I dont see why. Still won't work with the lanyard ring off.

My M3T tail wont work on my U2 either. When screwed down all of the way it still doesnt cover the o-ring on the U2's body. 

Now my M3T tail won't work on my M3T. :shrug: Something is funky. I'm not using a Pila spring, so perhaps thats a factor.

Edit: now with the lanyard ring back on it works. :huh2: 

Need to do more data collection.


----------



## loydski29 (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks for all the info! i have ordered a mc123 extension and a mn61 lamp.and i am going to get the swo2 tailcap to.but cant decide if i want to go rechargeable or not?


----------



## tankahn (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone else went the cheaper route? For myself, I got a C3 + A19 + KT2 turbohead with MN16 bulb. The N2 bulbs are harder to find. For batteries, I used unprotected ones from emilion. I got good run time with them.

For shorter lengths, I used a 2 cell body with unportected R123s. They light up for about 8 minutes but I got lots of spares. The unprotected ones costs US$2.00ea in Hong Kong while I was there. 

Other than blow-ups (ever present danger or hyped up), unprotected li-ions gave me the flexibility of sticking with 9V lamps. Blew 2 6V lamps when inserted them by mistake. I don't think I will be going back to using stock CR123s when they all ran out.


----------



## leukos (Feb 21, 2006)

Powernoodle,

You need the Pila spring.


----------



## Luna (Feb 21, 2006)

powernoodle said:


> I've tried my U2 clickies on my M3T repeatedly and they wont work. I am using an A19 extender which may be to blame, but I dont see why. Still won't work with the lanyard ring off.
> 
> My M3T tail wont work on my U2 either. When screwed down all of the way it still doesnt cover the o-ring on the U2's body.
> 
> ...



I've been using it on a bored out A19 (2 actually + old 6P) for firing up an MN21. With the lanyard ring I could never get it to work. Upon inspection of the U2 clickie, I realized that the little fingers were never making contact with the bottom of the a19.

So, make sure they are touching bare AL on the bottom of the A19. If so it shoould work perfectly.


----------



## my name is fake (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm saving up to get me a M3T-CB....



what a sexy looking light...


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 25, 2006)

Why is it that the M4T is skipped so often? Seems people have either the M3T or a M6.. I don't get it. The M3 is very attractive no doubt, for for a few extra bucks the M4 can provide so much more light..
It is this simple question that has been holding me back for the last little while. I can see the modular benifits of an extension tube, but who would ever want to back off on lumens?


----------



## leukos (Feb 25, 2006)

Personal preference on form-factor I suppose. You can rig either of them up to be a 9v or 12v light.


----------



## CLHC (Feb 25, 2006)

What Leukos said, plus the SF.M4 isn't as aesthetically pleasing as the SureFire M3/M3T and the SureFire M6. Besides it (SF.M4) just doesn't "feel" right in one's hand. That's my take on it. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## lotsalumens (Feb 25, 2006)

My guess is that when people get up into the M4 price range they just figure they might as well go for it and get the M6. I personally prefer the M4 form factor, or better yet the M3T modififed into an M4 since you get the nice rubber combat grips missing from the M4 (like the old 12Z had). 


cfb


----------



## Luna (Feb 25, 2006)

lotsalumens said:


> My guess is that when people get up into the M4 price range they just figure they might as well go for it and get the M6. I personally prefer the M4 form factor, or better yet the M3T modififed into an M4 since you get the nice rubber combat grips missing from the M4 (like the old 12Z had).
> 
> 
> cfb



Same here. I like the form factor of the M4 and Ultrastinger (and the 6P+ A19s + KT2 even better). The latter bored out to run the 18650s and the M6 HOLA. For its size I find it awesome.


----------



## nc987 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ive owned a M3T for awhile now, and I was contemplating the M4 but it just didnt feel right in my hands. Yeah its brighter, but 125 lumens of my M3T does just about anything I need it to do. The m4 is an odd flashlight, it just doesnt have the right feel to me and the M3 body is so ergonomically friendly its hard to beat.


----------



## Pydpiper (Feb 25, 2006)

So cosmetics play a big part of it, and some functionality as well.. Thanks for the input..


----------

